# Furry Sex Game?



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

So... My friend was looking at some interactive pr0n games (lol), and this came up: Furry Sex Game, NSFW  I find it kinda funny. Your opinion?


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 29, 2010)

Too gay.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh my god all those goddamn ads
Also this kind of thing is really nothing new


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh my god all those goddamn ads
> Also this kind of thing is really nothing new


Yeah I didn't think it was... I just found it funny.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh my god all those goddamn ads
> Also this kind of thing is really nothing new


That's pr0nz for you...


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's pr0nz for you...



Yeah but oh my god
I guess I've just never looked up 3D porn before


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

What the...
That game is THE GAME!
It is really bad ass.
It is the best on the internet.
It gives you squaids.

Greay goodbye.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeah but oh my god
> I guess I've just never looked up 3D porn before


No...it's pretty standard for most porn sites to have fifty ads on one page
(...how the hell do I know this >__>)


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No...it's pretty standard for most porn sites to have fifty ads on one page
> (...how the hell do I know this >__>)


lol  But true.



CynicalCirno said:


> What the...
> That game is THE GAME!
> It is really bad ass.
> It is the best on the internet.
> ...


Damnit. I lost The Game.


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 29, 2010)

Amazing game, shame about all the ads though. =\


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> lol  But true.
> 
> Damnit. I lost The Game.



Well the only comment I have on it is


SugarMental said:


> Too gay.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats a terrible game.


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's pr0nz for you...


You're not supposed to be in here :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> You're not supposed to be in here :V


I can if I want to


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can if I want to


:V Dont make me pick on you


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2022365/ (NSFW)
That was an animation made by h0rs3
I'd rather watch it on FA, than on some Ad-Ridden site...


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2022365/ (NSFW)
> That was an animation made by h0rs3
> I'd rather watch it on FA, than on some Ad-Ridden site...


Causes the slowest loading evar


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry porn games always fucking suck, it usually just boils down to clicking the "next" button until there's everybody climaxes. Boooooring.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furry porn games always fucking suck


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1542732/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1542732/


Admittedly that was pretty fun, but I don't see how it's very arousing, and you pretty much have to intentionally let the enemies hurt you to get to the "good" stuff.

Also, the fact that you somehow get sucked to the ground when using the whip in the air is fucking infuriating.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

That's made by h0rs3. Check out his other work here

He's my favorite flash artist on FA.

P.S. Lol, Dick-butt (Look at his avatar and you'll get it).


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

SINCE YOU'VE BEEN GONE SINCE YOU'VE BEEN GONE

I'M OUTA MY HEAD CAN'T TAKE IT!


WOOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHOOOOH


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

im too afraid to click it.... :c


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SINCE YOU'VE BEEN GONE SINCE YOU'VE BEEN GONE
> 
> I'M OUTA MY HEAD CAN'T TAKE IT!
> 
> ...


 
AH! WTF NO! NOW ITS IN ME!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

I would have some respect for h0rs3 if he/she could have something else in his/her videos than gay buttsecks or herms. There is this third sex called "female", you know.


----------



## Phobiac (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone but me think that tiger is a little _too_ well-endowed?
Or perhaps I just don't get out enough.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

WE CAME HERE TO ENTERTAIN YOU
LEAVING HERE WE AGGRAVATE YOU
DON'T YOU KNOW IT MEANS THE SAME TO ME!?
HONEY!
I'M THE ONE, THE ONE YOU LOVE!
COME ON BABY SHOW YOUR LOVE!
HEY! GIVE IT TO MEEEE!

I'm just gunna keep posting song lyrics in hoping this thread stops being furfaggy.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I would have some respect for h0rs3 if he/she could have something else in his/her videos than gay buttsecks or herms _bland, repetitive porn_.



fixt


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WE CAME HERE TO ENTERTAIN YOU
> LEAVING HERE WE AGGRAVATE YOU
> DON'T YOU KNOW IT MEANS THE SAME TO ME!?
> HONEY!
> ...


You'll be posting for ages then...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You'll be posting for ages then...


DAMNIT!

I've done Rainbow and Van Halen, should I do Dio or Ozzy next?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DAMNIT!
> 
> I've done Rainbow and Van Halen, should I do Dio or Ozzy next?


Ozzy


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Ozzy


DON'T LISTEN TO HIM, DO DIO!

Incoming fanboy/fangirl arguement in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

NEVERMIND DIO IT IS


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

oh! oh! do Bloodhound Gang next! oh wait... that might have an inverse effect to what you want.....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

^I FUCKING HATE THEM!

WE'RE A SHIP WITHOUT A STOOOORM
THE COLD WITHOUT THE WAAAARM
LIGHT INSIDE THE DARKNESS THAT IT NEEEEEDS

WE'RE A LUGH WITHOUT A TEAR
THE HOPE WITHOUT THE FEAR
WE ARE COMING HOOOOME


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's made by h0rs3. Check out his other work here


Lol. I took a quick glance through his gallery, and I've seen one of his commissions before... SecreT wrote a couple stories that I read, which was what brought me into the fandom in the first place...


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 29, 2010)

H&K post some Def Leppard lyrics


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> H&K post some Def Leppard lyrics


Sorry I've been busy in the Fantasy thread where I got attacked by the Furry Hugbox Brigade for being an EVAL FURSECUTAR BULLY

RISE UP GATHER ROUND
ROCK THIS PLACE TO THE GROUND
BURN IT UP LET'S GO FOR BROKE
WATCH THE NIGHT GO UP IN SMOKE

ROCK ON ROCK ON

DRIVE ME CRAZIER
NO SERENADE
NO FIRE BRIGADE
JUST PYROMANIA

Does this thread not suck yet?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Three words, Def...Leppard...SUCKS!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Three words, Def...Leppard...SUCKS!


No you just have terrible taste in music.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Three words, Def...Leppard...SUCKS!



O_O


----------

